# You Drank Too Much. Fess Up.



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2013)

As the first step into my recovery which will extend until roughly 2:00 pm tomorrow, I want to say I shouldn't have opened that last bottle of Jemrose 2009. I'm sorry. 

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 9, 2013)

That's alright I forgive you. I'm sober and am going to put up the Dragon slayer set for sale, what excuse do I have.lol


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> That's alright I forgive you. I'm sober and am going to put up the Dragon slayer set for sale, what excuse do I have.lol



Awesome. Crazy sober stuff makes it feel better. 

k


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 9, 2013)

I was sipping Wild Turkey 101 last night while reading, must have poured more than I thought, based on today's performance. Need to drink more wine instead...

And Son is crazy, drunk or sober.

Stefan


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 9, 2013)

Have bene trying my hardest not to drink since haloween night after work .*icky*


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 9, 2013)

I can blame part of it on the Jack, but mostly on the hoarding (and a long day at work).....still wondering if I will post the recent DT ITK purchase up for sale.....some buyers remorse since I have others on the way and a western ITK in house, but still great knives


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 9, 2013)

I was slightly tipsy when I decided to sell my languishing Nilon D600 and buy a pair of Kagekiyos (and misc. other stuff, like a 12" inch Mauviel tinned copper pan, and a Yamawaku yanagi). I haven't regretted it yet!


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 9, 2013)

Whether or not I drank to much depends on who you talk to.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Nov 9, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I was sipping Wild Turkey 101 last night while reading, must have poured more than I thought, based on today's performance. Need to drink more wine instead...
> 
> And Son is crazy, drunk or sober.
> 
> Stefan



How do you like the Turkey 101? I've been meaning on trying some but I keep forgetting.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 9, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> How do you like the Turkey 101? I've been meaning on trying some but I keep forgetting.



get the rye, instead.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never tried the rye, have to see if they have that out here. The 101 is a good basic weekday whiskey IMHO, nothing to meditate over but flavorful with a bit of a punch, although I do drink it on the rocks with some water. My other 'regular' Bourbon is Maker's Mark which I find to be a bit rounder and more balanced, something I would also drink neat. I drink bourbons when I am in the 'I need a drink' mood, and Single Malts when I want to sit down and 'meditate' over a drink for a while - which stands for taking a break from a stressful time and spending a moment to consciously wind down and focus on the presence and something nice - like the smell of an Ardbeg 10.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2013)

Btw, I weathered the night just fine. I did not get a BUI (buying under the influence); didn't text my ex-wife; and did not break any bones. Though I did break one a few weeks ago. The key was drinking a boatload of electrolyte water. 

k.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Drinky, you are setting the bar high my friend....very high.


----------



## tkern (Nov 9, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Btw, I weathered the night just fine. I did not get a BUI (buying under the influence); didn't text my ex-wife; and did not break any bones. Though I did break one a few weeks ago. The key was drinking a boatload of electrolyte water.
> 
> k.



They sell Pedialyte in adult sized bottles...


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is my routine. Drink 1x 16 oz glass of water with alka seltzer tabs; immediately after another 16 oz glass of water with Bayer aspirin (2-3) -- you will be full; then fill up another glass for the nightstand and put a Nuun electrolyte tab in it for when you wake up. Every time you wake up after drink another Nuun electrolyte glass of water. If you get to the daylight hours and feel you aren't going to make it, take Benadryl and sleep through the rough part. 

k.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 10, 2013)

That's a bit complicated, but I am going to try and remember it next weekend. I don't drink much hard stuff, but I do love my red wine and micro breweries!


----------



## jared08 (Nov 10, 2013)

Talk about giving your liver a huge middle finger! Lol I try to stay natural in my intoxication cures.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 10, 2013)

Your liver is a member of the team, if you don't eff with him once in awhile it just becomes all business...


----------



## eshua (Nov 10, 2013)

bourbon is for suckers, +1 rye.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 10, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> How do you like the Turkey 101? I've been meaning on trying some but I keep forgetting.





EdipisReks said:


> get the rye, instead.



Yes, but make sure it is the 101 rye. It can be tricky to find in some parts, the 81 proof rye is more common on shelves now and nowhere near as nice as the 101.


----------



## daveb (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll apologize in advance but saw this on another board and it does involve drinking - and Minnesota. DB

Ole and Sven in Hell:

Ole and Sven die in a snowmobiling accident, drunker than skunks, And go to Hell. The Devil observes that they are really enjoying themselves. He says to them 'Doesn't the heat and smoke bother you?' 

Ole replies, 'Vell, ya know, ve're from nordern Minnesooota, da land of snow an ice, an ve're yust happy fer a chance ta varm up a little bit, ya know.' The devil decides that these two aren't miserable enough and turns up the heat even more. When he returns to the room of the two from Minnesota, the devil finds them in light jackets and hats, grilling Walleye and drinking beer. The devil is astonished and exclaims, 'Everyone down here is in misery, and you two seem to be enjoying yourselves? 


Sven replies, 'Vell, ya know, ve don't git too much varm veather up dere at da Falls, so ve've yust got ta haff a fish fry vhen da veather's dis nice.' The devil is absolutely furious. He can hardly see straight. Finally he comes up with the answer. The two guys love the heat because they have been cold all their lives. The devil decides to turn all the heat off in Hell. The next morning, the temperature is 60 below zero, icicles are hanging everywhere, and people are shivering so bad that they are unable to wail, moan or gnash their teeth. The devil smiles and heads for the room with Ole and Sven. He gets there and finds them back in their parkas, bomber hats, and mittens. They are jumping up and down, cheering, yelling and screaming like mad men. The devil is dumbfounded, 'I don't understand, when I turn up the heat you're happy. Now its freezing cold and you're still happy. What is wrong with you two?' 

They both look at the devil in surprise and say, 'Vell, don't ya know, if hell iss froze over, dat must mean da Vikings von da Super Bowl.'


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 10, 2013)

at it again....


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## chefbrianrussell (Nov 10, 2013)

sippin on some Deleware Pheonix single barrel bourbon. I better shut off my work email now...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 11, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> View attachment 20133
> at it again....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum



I've downed a few pitchers of beer wt. friends,not these days I enjoy a few micro brewed,like the IPA's in a chilled glass.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Old Dominion Brewing Double D IPA. I will have to get more and post a photo of the bottle. It has a scantily clad women on it in the 40's style like they would adorn the planes with .


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 11, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Here is my routine. Drink 1x 16 oz glass of water with alka seltzer tabs; immediately after another 16 oz glass of water with Bayer aspirin (2-3) -- you will be full; then fill up another glass for the nightstand and put a Nuun electrolyte tab in it for when you wake up. Every time you wake up after drink another Nuun electrolyte glass of water. If you get to the daylight hours and feel you aren't going to make it, take Benadryl and sleep through the rough part.
> 
> k.



I like to take a mega-dose of vitamin B6, with a lot of water, right before going to bed. Takes you to about 95%, if you can get at least 6 hours of sleep. Glutathione and vitamin C is even better, but Glutathione is harder to get.


----------



## rdm_magic (Nov 11, 2013)

Does b6 really stop the hangover?


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 11, 2013)

rdm_magic said:


> Does b6 really stop the hangover?



In my experience it helps a lot, yes. Some people swear by B complex, but my reading of the literature suggests that it's B6 that is mainly depleted. I also take a multi-vitamin every day, which is heavy on B12, so I figure I have my bases covered.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought this was pretty funny.

k. 

[video=youtube;cds7lSHawAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cds7lSHawAw[/video]


----------



## zoze (Nov 18, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Here is my routine. Drink 1x 16 oz glass of water with alka seltzer tabs; immediately after another 16 oz glass of water with Bayer aspirin (2-3) -- you will be full; then fill up another glass for the nightstand and put a Nuun electrolyte tab in it for when you wake up. Every time you wake up after drink another Nuun electrolyte glass of water. If you get to the daylight hours and feel you aren't going to make it, take Benadryl and sleep through the rough part.
> 
> k.



no eye drops involved?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 19, 2013)

my doctor thinks i "Bruised" my liver in college days.

i would drink heavy, and thing go to bed with a big glass of water. problem was i would wash down a preemptive pain killer. usually tylenol. booze and tylenol DO NOT MIX. now if i drink much, my liver oozes a warning enzyme. bummer.

i dont drink anymore because of it. well, i do drink about 6 glasses of wine per year  party animal!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, I never take tylenol hardly at all anymore unless I have a fever. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 20, 2013)

That video is amazing. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 20, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> That video is amazing. :doublethumbsup:



I love when the kid starts eating other people's food. 

Also, I love the double negative in my post above "never hardly ever." I must have been drinking when I wrote that 

k.


----------

